# Coil Over kits?



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

First of all forgive my ignorance. I know practically nothing about aftermarket modification. My parent's don't know crap about cars and my interest grew from my love of fast cars. So, I have no background experience. I'm just trying to learn as much as I can by asking questions, which may sound stupid,  , sorry! Any ways, I was wondering about Coil Over kits. I've seen them on some of the message boards and they seem to be a popular way to modify one's suspension. How exactly do they work? What exactly do they do? How much do they cost generally (maybe give a range if at all possible)? Anyone have any good brands that they may have used or heard were good? Sorry if these questions are stupid. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

*Forgot something...*

Also, how easy are they to install? Would they require professional installation and if not what tools would I need? Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm just starting out too and am trying to find a good set of either lowering springs or coilover kits .... can anyone help me out ??? 
But in my search if they are right, coilover kits is just a new suspension spring mounted over the strut with a sleeve that can be adjusted using bolt rings. usually they go as low as 2.5 inches or more .... I'm no mechanic so I myself will seek the help of professionals. Just hope people that actually know this don't think I'M ignorant.


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

depending on the type of coilover you can spend $400-1700 on a set. the cheapest kind would be a sleeved coilover which uses your stock shock and struts with a coil sleeve that slides over them. the more expensive versions will replace your stock shocks and struts with a shock and strut that has a threaded body. As a general rule the more options the coilovers have(dampening force, camber) the more you will pay for them. for the b15 chassis these coilovers are availible-- tein, jic, groundcontrol, skunk2, motivantional engineering.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Just a little insider....if you do not buy the complete coilover set.....please please please replace your factory shocks/struts.....first of all your car will ride like crap because those stock shocks/struts are intended to for lowering, second of all I have had many friends that didn't replace them and when they took a sharp turn or hit a big bump their shock/strut practically exploded and some of them found themselves in walls, ditches etc. So do yourself a favor and spend the extra money on the whole thing or atleast do it right (the first time). Good Luck and oh if you do lower your car don't forget about camber kits also.


----------

